# Cutting diet - keep going round in circles on this one!



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

What I want to do, is basically create a diet that will help me shift the fat siting on my belly, but also allow me to have energy in the gym, to actually have a constructive weights session.

Iv tried low carb diets, and didnt get very far... not only did it affect me badly during the day, but also had no energy to actually put any effort in to the weights.

My stats are age:27, weight: 62kg, Bf%:20%

Iv got a routine sorted, just need a few pointers on the diet.

Current diet as follows:

9am Breakfast:

45g Oats with skimmed milk

30g whey

banana

tangerine

12pm:

100g Tuna

1/2 medium cucumber, 23 almonds

2pm:

1/4 cup brown rice

Chicken Breast

Boiled Egg

Brocolli

6pm

[/font](pre workout)

1 Large chicken breast

2 Whole meal bread/low fat mayo

(off days)

Chicken breast and an egg

9pm:

Either Whey/oats banana (post workout)

or

steak/chicken salad/vege (off days)

10pm (Only on gym days) Home from gym:

Some kind of protein and sweet potatoe/new potatoe

As my aim is to lose some belly fat... should I be eating when I get home after the gym, on top of the whey banana I ate post workout?

Can I include more carbs even tho im trying to lose fat, at 6pm (sandwich rather than just chicken breast and an egg) and some carbs at dinner on off days?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Current diet as follows:

9am Breakfast:

45g Oats with skimmed milk

30g whey

banana

CUT OUT THE TANGERINE

12pm:

100g Tuna

1/2 medium cucumber, 23 almonds

THIS IS FINE

2pm:

1/4 cup brown rice

Chicken Breast

Boiled Egg

Brocolli

HAVE 200GRMS OF CHICKEN LEAVE OUT THE EGG

6pm

[/font](pre workout)

1 Large chicken breast

REPLACE THE BREAD AND MAYO WITH A JAKET POTATOE

(off days)

Chicken breast

CUT OUT THE EGG HAVE RICE AND VEG

9pm:

Either Whey/oats banana (post workout)

or

steak/chicken salad/vege (off days)

THIS IS FINE

10pm (Only on gym days) Home from gym:

HAVE 6 EGG WHITES ONE YOLK AND A SMALL BOWL OF OATS HERE

you need to work out your macros m8 and then you will have a base to work from


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fatboy has given you some very good advice you need to stick with it for a decent amount of time...

from your postings it seems that you start something then stop it before it has a chance to work you say low carbs was bad for you in that case your fats where to low or you dropped your carbs to low to soon.....

you do seem to read something then switch to it only to find it does not suit....

stick with the diet above for 3months, yes you may feel tired at times but this will happen on all diets if your primary goal is to lose fat......

i assume that because your goal is to lose fat you are doing 2 x 45min cardio a day??


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

No not a day.

Plan is to do 4 x 40mins cardio sessions after weights.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Well thanks for the input FATBOY.

Theres quite a lot of carbohydates in that diet isnt there?

I need energy for the gym yes 100% but wont consuming so much carbs not help with actually cutting down the bf%?

On a gym day, I finish around 9pm, eat my whey and banana, and then go home around 9.45pm and eat a small bowl of porridge and 6 EGG WHITES ONE YOLK?

Is that really neccesary? Whats the logic behind it?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

OpethDisciple said:


> Well thanks for the input FATBOY.
> 
> Theres quite a lot of carbohydates in that diet isnt there?
> 
> ...


ok carb wise dont be be afraid of them as i said this diet would be your starting point you need this with any diet .

you now need to work out your macros ie protien fat and carb ratios keep your protien levels constant ie 1.5 grms of protien per pund of bodyweigh this shouldnt change throught your diet .

look at your carbs and fats as the acelerater for your fat loss and use these along with cardio to speed up or slow down your fat loss .

. ok if this was me i wouldnt bother with the post workout shake and bannana . id just go home and have my eggs and oats .

hope this helps m8 just because my name is fatboy dosnt mean i dont know what im talking about lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the very first thing you should do is add 45min of cardio every day then you can use enough carbs for energy whilst dropping fat....

if my goal was to drop fat i would not be eating fruit or porridge that late at night before bed.....i would have a protein shake and good fats after training then chicken or fish with veg when you get home......


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Your finishing your workout's quite late at night... could explain the dip in your energy levels.

You mentioned being 62kg at 20% bf.... should one assume that your quite short?

I must be the only person on this board that doesn't throw away the yolk.... good source of vitamins! Think its a bit of a waste to be honest!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splinter said:


> I must be the only person on this board that doesn't throw away the yolk.... good source of vitamins! Think its a bit of a waste to be honest!


nope i eat the yolks even when dieting excellant additionto a diet


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i was always told the yoke wasn't good for compared to whites,

i can start eating them again :becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SpiTFirE said:


> i was always told the yoke wasn't good for compared to whites,
> 
> i can start eating them again :becky:


the yolks have all the fat in them but they also have a huge amount of amino's plus vitamins/minerals compared to the white i normally add 3-4 extra whites to my whole eggs to build up the protein


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I dont add just extra whites... I think its a waste... might be worth investing in egg whites... I think myprotein do it... there's another site as well, cant remember it though!


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

any one know where they do bag's of peeled boiled eggs? (i know they do them in the states but i heard they do them over here too)
​


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Get em in jars?


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

never seen jars just bags

http://gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2008/04/BornFree_HB_Eggs.jpg

http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/3913.jpg


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Ok, I get it.

Im askin too many questions!

I got one final one for ya. The plan was to go for a 1:1 ratio of lbs and g proteins = around 140g daily.

Fat boy mentioned I should be getting 1.5:1 ratio?

Wont 140g protein aday be ok, I only weight 136lbs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not that you are asking to many questions buddy it is that your getting the answers then not allowing the time for the plan to work before you read something that someone has said that contradicts what you have been told......

a small example....

i have to do 2 x 45min cardio from day one of my prep whilst using carb cycling to get in shape for a show a close friend of mine who is pretty much the same size as me does no cardio until the final 6 weeks then only 30min all this on highish carbs and he gets ripped....the point to the story we are all different....

you want to lose fat but don't want to lose energy so you keep your carbs high so the answer to this is to do cardio 7 days a week yet you only seem to want to do it 4 days a week?? it all comes down to how much do you want to lose weight??

if you want it bad enough you will lower your carbs and do the cardio every day.....

as for the protein amount if you are not dieting and have plenty of carbs and fats in the diet 1:1 is fine to maintain or slowly build but if your calories are reduced raising your protein to 1.5:1 is a way to maintain muscle as you are losing fat...


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info.

I will do walking on my off days in that case.

The reason why I thought maybe I wouldnt do the cardio7 days a week, is for the rest factor. Actually having 3 days a week, when I totally do nothng.

As for the diet, to be honest it may be my cutting diet, but its actually more than im used to eating so infact is more of a bulk.

But il stick with it, and really give it a go!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is a rule of thumb someone told me which I am sticking to!

Protein 300g a day, Fat >70g a day

Carb wise:

100g a day (light day)

150g a day (mod day)

200g a day (very intense day)

after 4 weeks, half the amount of carbs, another 4 weeks half it again! Your body will adapt to using protein/fat stores more.

You could do 7 days a week if you really wanted to, but why not have at least 1 rest day.

Have a couple cheat meals in a week if it becomes a bit much the diet.


----------

